# Morocco



## rugbyreddragon (Jan 24, 2017)

Has anybody got any experience of motorhoming in Morocco. We fancied it but only had 3 weeks in Jan so distance, fuel and ferry costs did not make sense for short time. So presently in a beach hotel in Agadir and loving the place.

Some questions to help decide if should venture here in the MH when available time is more suitable:

1) What is the best crossing

2) Cost of crossing

3) Where to stay campsite or wild camp

4) Campsite costs

5) Any issues or advice to consider

We did see some vans wildcamping next to the beach between Agadir and Tazegzout. Could not tell from a distance but probably French.

For info diesel costs are around 80p a litre. 

The locals we have encountered are all very friendly and helpful. The street traders etc are ok and don't hassle you too much. If you say know not interested they don't persist.

Any advice or comments would be much appreciated.

Rugbyreddragon


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2017)

Cross from spain up the coast from gib on the boat,i have done so on foot and very nice short trip it was.


----------



## UFO (Jan 24, 2017)

Great place to travel in a van.  There is a WC Morocco page with details of our trip at the end, page 7.

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/worldwide/7299-morocco-7.html

We did a mix of wild camping and car parks, with guardians which cost very little, plus some camp sites.


----------



## Roy Laura (Jan 24, 2017)

You need at least 6 weeks at the minimum. Buy the vicarious book on Morocco ,it give a very good insight into the camp sites you will arrive at. And believe me it is another world. We loved the county the people.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 25, 2017)

Wildcamping is possible with a bit of common sense, or if you prefer to tread the well-worn path, you can use the iOverlander apps or POI file to get pretty recent info on 163 established campgrounds, informal campsites and wild camping places in Morocco. Go to ioverlander.com and zoom in on morocco to see what is there and click on the icons that take your fancy. Few years ago when we went there we had a miserable little booklet that listed a handful of places.

This is an example of one of the major places but there are a heap spread all over

iOverlander | Camping Le Relais de Marrakech

Oh, and ioverlander is free and easily integrates with mapsme or osmand apps for navigating right to the gate.  You have it SO easy nowadays

AND when you get a bit more adventurous, it has 24000 useful places all over the world including 15000 campings


----------



## spigot (Jan 25, 2017)

Best crossing is Algeciras-Tanger Med,
all paper-work is handled on the ferry, saving time.
Cost of open return is 200/220 euros depending on the mood of Juan Carlos.
Plenty of wild camping, choose deserted spots, less likely to be bothered by pesky ayrabs on the ponce.


----------



## CAL (Jan 25, 2017)

Check out this site  Living and travelling in a self built campervan  (sorry can't do a link, just copy and paste).
He's spent some time traveling around Morocco and many other places and enjoying it without any major problems.
It gave a link on its own?


----------



## Byronic (Jan 25, 2017)

Obvious I know but try searching the forum archives, 100mm thick pile of Q & As in there. And some answers are from people who've been there, not only that but many times.


----------



## Woodlander (Jan 27, 2017)

For all things Morocco google HUBB and go to the Morocco page. It's the overlanders bulletin board and lists everywhere to stay. Also try the Morocco Knowledge Base for similar information. Much of the information will be of no use to a MH, but like I say it includes everything.
Definitely go to Tanger Med from Algeciras or Tarifa and remember to buy your insurance at Tanger Med.
Enjoy


----------

